# Anyone in Seattle, WA?



## ilovesandwich

Sandwich is almost eleven weeks old and she would love to meet some other Goldens! If you live around Seattle, we'd love to hear from you.


----------



## Vhuynh2

I live in Seattle.  Molly is 17 months old. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## ilovesandwich

Oh! We should have a playdate!


----------



## JDandBigAm

I'm from Olympia. You have a cute puppy. Did you get Sandwich from a breeder around this area?


----------



## ilovesandwich

Thanks! Sandwich came from Bryant British and American Golden Retrievers in Ellensburg, WA.


----------



## VisualizePeace4All

*We visit Seattle sometimes!*

*Hi! I am about an hour and a half outside of Seattle on the Olympic Peninsula, and my golden girl, Roxy, is 9 yrs old. Probably neither one of us could keep up with your sweet little ones for more than a few minutes.  Enjoy them while they are so young, the time goes by very fast!*


----------



## quilter

We live on the east side of the lake. We'd love to have a golden buddy for Casper! Casper is going on two years and still has lots of puppy energy.


----------



## newport

Lola will be 3 in July. I think she would love to meet and greet as long as it was a fenced in area. I live in Renton .


----------



## Vhuynh2

ilovesandwich said:


> Oh! We should have a playdate!


For Sandwich's sake, we should probably wait until she's a bit bigger. I don't want Molly to play too rough with her. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Kat's Dogs

My pup Kova is 11 months, but very very small (about 30 lbs). She likes puppies.  I am also near Seattle (in Renton) during the academic summers.


----------



## Kudan

ilovesandwich said:


> Sandwich is almost eleven weeks old and she would love to meet some other Goldens! If you live around Seattle, we'd love to hear from you.


How is sandwich doing? Happy and healthy?


----------

